

State of California Trying to Close GIS Data and Reclassify It as Non-Public - pius
http://www.cfac.org/content/index.php/weblog/cfac_protests_new_legislation_curbing_access_to_government_mapping_data/

======
icky
Bullshit legislation, but take solace in the fact that government-produced GIS
data is usually crap. :-)

~~~
uuilly
This is often true. I downloaded a simple world border set from NGA and it
took days of cleaning. It's about the only part of my code that's commented
b/c it took a mess of code to clean up a mess of data. But still, cost
effective or not, I would rather clean it myself than buy it.

